# Is Gucci a good brand?



## Charlie Music Fan

I assume they're made in Italy, correct? Also, they're pricier than some other designer brands like Michael Kors. With Guccii are we paying for designer name or a quality watch or both. I like some orf their designs.


----------



## Paulo 8135

I've looked into Gucci a bit. They seem to be about twice the price of your average fashion brand and seem to have sapphire crystals often, which is rare in a fashion brand. They also sometimes do (or have done) watches with solid gold cases, while generally with fashion brands you would only ever get plated. I get the impression they may be a bit of a mini-Cartier, I'm not totally sure though.


----------



## Dancing Fire

Charlie Music Fan said:


> I assume they're made in Italy, correct? Also, they're pricier than some other designer brands like Michael Kors. With Guccii *are we paying for designer name* or a quality watch or both. I like some orf their designs.


Yes


----------



## Stellite

I would consider them like Movado. They have a mix of fashionable watches with some that might interest a WIS. But most WIS would probably stay clear.


----------



## little big feather

Gucci and saddlebags.....Forever a fashion Icon....Watches,no.......IMHO


----------



## sticky

i believe that Gucci are a fashion brand, a top end one, but a fashion brand all the same.


----------



## 403acmash

Can't go wrong with Gucci!

_If you're buying a purse..._


----------



## Call_me_Tom

My ex wife had a gold Gucci, it was nice but I never viewed as fine time piece.


----------



## Hatman14

My mums got one, it's a really well made nice watch, she was looking at a longines which was identical but over double the price, in all fairness the Gucci was every bit as nice, I think they are perfect for ladies who want a nice watch by a recognised brand, it's rare to find women who into watches like men so the movements and heritage don't matter


----------



## Horologic

I bought a few Gucci watches in my youth. One bought used from a friend, two purchased new. At the time, I thought they were luxury pieces. 

Nowadays, I have no interest in them. But I could see myself maybe buying a Gucci watch for a girlfriend. (If she wanted one)


----------



## StufflerMike

Do not know if it is a good brand, it is a fashion brand for sure. I doubt they are made in Italy since Gucci states they are swiss made. Gucci timepieces is heaquarted in La-Chaux-de-Fonds, CH. Dials are made by Gucci owned manufacturer Fabbrica Quadranti in Besatio, Ticino, CH.


----------



## Will_f

They have made a few very nicely made watches, and some pretty mediocre watches. Typically their sticker price is about double what they're worth, but depending on the watch, not a bad pick-up @ 50% off.


----------



## mpalmer

You are paying for the name with almost any fashion watch as they are poor value for money compared to watches made by actual watch companies with similar specs. That said, Gucci does make well made fashion watches, most (all?) are "Swiss Made" and use sapphire crystals. If you want to pay for a fashion brand name, you could do worse than Gucci because at least you are getting a Swiss Made watch with a sapphire crystal for your hard earned money.

While it wouldn't be my choice, I bought my wife a Gucci diamond watch several years ago and she is very happy with it. It is well made and styled, but I still doubt I could have bought it had it not been deeply discounted.


----------



## john111

Gucci watches I personally don't know if there any good but definetly a fashion watch like calvin Klien they might have sales due to their brand name but not as you know not a watch specialist or a watch company


----------

